# States should be allowed to decide the legality of interracial marriage again.



## Proud White American (Nov 30, 2017)

In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.

There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.

The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 30, 2017)

I agree that the government shouldn't be involved in marriage.  But I don't make an exception for state.  I think marriage should primarily be a religious issue. I don't remember the President or Governer sending me a gift on my wedding day... So why would I want him involved in it during the marriage,  or at the end?


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

Try reading Loving v. Virginia.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 30, 2017)

I sincerely wish that someone would rebuild a stormfront for you guys.



still butthurt that people can marry outside their race...


----------



## miketx (Nov 30, 2017)

Well if they make it illegal they can kiss my ass. I've been married to a Hispanic woman for over 40 years and it ain't nobodies business but ours.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 30, 2017)

Wouldn't surprise me if the goddamn GOP attempts to over turn the 13th and 14th amendment next.

The party wants the 18th century.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 30, 2017)

Anyone that values anything done in the past 230 years better vote democrat.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 30, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Anyone that values anything done in the past 230 years better vote democrat.


prohibition
WW1
WW2
Korean war
Veitnam war
war on drugs
war on capitalism
war on the Constitution

yea, vote hate.


----------



## Votto (Nov 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> Well if they make it illegal they can kiss my ass. I've been married to a Hispanic woman for over 40 years and it ain't nobodies business but ours.



No, it's your business and the business of Big Brother.

Why do you want government to be involved?


----------



## Toro (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Lewdog (Nov 30, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.




Are you just mad that almost all the Kardashians won't have your racist ass?  It's not because you are white, it's because you are an idiot.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 30, 2017)

Toro said:


>


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 30, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 30, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yes. That dude's haircut and glasses are enraging.


----------



## miketx (Dec 1, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the goddamn GOP attempts to over turn the 13th and 14th amendment next.
> 
> The party wants the 18th century.


You need mental help. No cars, no electricity, no medical, no food stores, no housing, yes, you are insane.


----------



## jillian (Dec 1, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.



you want to relitigate Loving v Virginia, you insane bigoted twit?

no state gets to grant fewer rights than the federal government, the federal constitution and federal caselaw.

white supremacist scum are nauseating.

go back to stormfront, kkk scum


----------



## miketx (Dec 1, 2017)

jillian said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...


Playing the race card kind of early aren't we? Can't you idiots ever come up with anything else?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 1, 2017)

miketx said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


that doods a racist pile of garbage and should be taken out.

it's really really clear


----------



## jillian (Dec 1, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



yes. but I wrote the post so even if he agrees with you, he needed to troll me.


----------



## jillian (Dec 1, 2017)

miketx said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



no need to play it bubbalah.... his post did. calling racists what they are is a societal obligation.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 1, 2017)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


some people have talents that make them rich and others,,,,

well, not so much


----------



## jillian (Dec 1, 2017)

miketx said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't surprise me if the goddamn GOP attempts to over turn the 13th and 14th amendment next.
> ...



you might want to take a better look in that mirror


----------



## jillian (Dec 1, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Indeed. Have a great Friday. I'm off to work! And thank you.


----------



## Taz (Dec 1, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


How about if we add an IQ test to that? That way, retards won't be able to marry either, and we'll see how YOU like it.


----------



## TheParser (Dec 1, 2017)

I think that some  people feel that certain topics should still  be left to the states.

For example, some people feel that  a state should continue to have the right to decide whether or not it wants to have capital punishment.

Other people are hoping that the Supreme Court will eventually prohibit capital punishment in all states.

States probably should NOT have the right to legislate on marriage, for that would mean that a married couple would be allowed to live or work or travel only in those states that permitted their marriage. That would cause great confusion and injustice. For example, one might have to turn down a great job offer because that state does not allow one to be married to one's spouse. And what about a married couple traveling by car through a state that prohibits their marriage? (Will they have to apply for an exemption during the time that they are in that particular state?)


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 1, 2017)

Vastator said:


> I agree that the government shouldn't be involved in marriage.  But I don't make an exception for state.  I think marriage should primarily be a religious issue. I don't remember the President or Governer sending me a gift on my wedding day... So why would I want him involved in it during the marriage,  or at the end?





Marriage is a contractual matter, and therefore necessarily involves the government to some degree.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 1, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.



I am just guessing that this guy is trying to be the James O'Keefe of USMB.

But we know he will have Steve McGarret's agreement.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 1, 2017)

miketx said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



LOL- in a thread about race?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

This is anther racist troll thread.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 1, 2017)

What is the virtue of a fifty state marriage regulation?  Why is it good?  Who would benefit, who would be harmed?   Does it cost he state too much to license a marriage?  Does it cost the state to dissolve one?


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 1, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


Just got home from your Klan meeting huh ?!

Iggy list.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 1, 2017)

Toro said:


>


Is that your girlfriend Toro ?!


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 1, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


It's troll spam.  Just iggy it.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 2, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


`
`


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 2, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.






The racists are really stretching for things to whine about.


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 2, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the goddamn GOP attempts to over turn the 13th and 14th amendment next.
> 
> The party wants the 18th century.



What the hell does this have anything to do with miscegenation laws?

I could list a number of things the dumbass democrats have in mind to return everyone to primitive times but it has nothing to do with this issue.  I suggest you stick to this thread's topic and take your idiotic rants elsewhere.


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...



Why would I give a shit about the Kartrashians? 

Kim sunk to an all-time low by fucking around with that rapper ape while she was still married to another man. She got pregnant, threw her marriage down the toilet, and married the rapper ape. That alone made her completely worthless.  Million-dollar trash.


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 2, 2017)

jillian said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...



And yet, liberals and libertarians keep screaming that government should stay completely out of marriage.  Here you are calling for more federal interference in what is clearly a state issue. Fucking hypocrite.

When two people tie the knot, why do you think the officiant usually says "By the power invested in me by the state of _________"?  Figure that one out.

Too bad you flunked out of elementary school.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 2, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



Poor little snowflake. Liberals haven't said that government should stay out of marriage- it is Liberals who say that States have to follow the Constitution- for marriage and everything else.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 2, 2017)

is anyone shocked that "Proud White American" is also a Trump supporter?

Anyone? 

Anyone?


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 2, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> is anyone shocked that "Proud White American" is also a Trump supporter?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone?



Nothing wrong with supporting a winner.  You should try it sometime.


----------



## Peach (Dec 2, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> is anyone shocked that "Proud White American" is also a Trump supporter?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone?



Syr, are you unwell? Of course not. Insanity has not been eradicated.  Ok,  how many "proud" Americans served, or lived with immediate family that were in the service? That can weed the "proud of what other people sacrificed" crowd.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Inter-racial marriage is actually harming "Liberal buddies" like Native Americans, and Jews far more, and Black Americans quite more than it does White Americans.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 2, 2017)

So this is either another troll kicked off of the board that got shut down, or a sock account of a bored member here just wanting to stir up shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is anther racist troll thread.



Well, the key difference is this racist troll thread is one of the few not from Black supremacist IM2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Is this what you mean by Iggy it?
More like "Wigger it"


----------



## Peach (Dec 2, 2017)

Good book, read it, it could open your eyes:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Peach said:


> Good book, read it, it could open your eyes:



So, if Jews like William S. Cohen continue to mix-races, where will that leave Jews?


----------



## Peach (Dec 2, 2017)

Jews are not a race; there are black Jews in Africa.




 Also, here are descendants of the first Christians:






It was a black young slave woman who converted Constantine, according to some sources.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 2, 2017)

Peach said:


> Jews are not a race; there are black Jews in Africa.
> 
> View attachment 164067
> Also, here are descendants of the first Christians:
> ...




No, Constantine is an agnostic.


----------



## Peach (Dec 2, 2017)

The debate continues, we know he ended the persecution of Christians:

Time Line of Early Christianity--The Lost Gospel of Judas--National Geographic


----------



## jillian (Dec 2, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



That's a lie. It's the rightwingnut a who keep talking about small gubmit white supremacist creep. 

Well
Except when it comes to getting in everyone else's business. 

And let's not talk about your white Christian pretend morality when you support child molesters and sexual predators.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 2, 2017)

Stupidest thread of the week.

I mean it even beats Silohouette and ShootsSpeeders and MindWars and JimBowie and Ernie S. and Dale whatever . . . COMBINED!

*States should be allowed to decide the legality of interracial marriage again.*


----------



## bodecea (Dec 2, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


Priceless Alt-Right stuff.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 3, 2017)

Peach said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > is anyone shocked that "Proud White American" is also a Trump supporter?
> ...



So- do you think that 'American' voted for Trump?


----------



## Peach (Dec 3, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Using terms like "Proud White" is a tip off : )


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 3, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


Why can't you just be a "proud American"? No state should have the right to deny people marriage just because irrational prejudice is widespread in that state. All eligible people (unmarried persons who are of age) should be given the chance to marry the person of their choice in civil marriage. If you have misgivings due to your religious faith, just make your choices accordingly.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


If that happens white men will have to inbreed in the states that outlaw interracial marriage. Its bad enough for you effeminate white boys that white women are looking for dominant Black genes.  What do you think that will do for your gene pool when you are forced to inbreed?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Good book, read it, it could open your eyes:
> ...


*Back to their original race of being Black.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 3, 2017)

jillian said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...


Sadly, tragically, there is a real possibility that 14th Amendment jurisprudence in its entirety – substantive due process in particular – is in real jeopardy, depending on the health of current Supreme Court justices and the outcome of the 2020 General Election.

With the appointment of reactionary ‘originalist’ bigots to the Federal courts, not only would _Loving_ be in peril, but so would every ruling prior to that, including _Brown_ and _Hernandez_.

The Trump disaster poses the greatest threat to Americans’ rights and protected liberties – this thread’s premise is proof of that.


----------



## miketx (Dec 3, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the goddamn GOP attempts to over turn the 13th and 14th amendment next.
> 
> The party wants the 18th century.


THey can take aways all the amendments so long as the second is left alone.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 3, 2017)

People should have to pass an IQ test to have children, that would help all the races.


----------



## miketx (Dec 3, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


This thread is only proof of the delusions you regressive liars spread.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 3, 2017)

My money says quite a few red states would ban it

Deplorable


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 3, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stupidest thread of the week.
> 
> I mean it even beats Silohouette and ShootsSpeeders and MindWars and JimBowie and Ernie S. and Dale whatever . . . COMBINED!
> 
> *States should be allowed to decide the legality of interracial marriage again.*


True.

But we must not make the mistake to perceive such moronic, hateful views as part of the ‘fringe’ – the wrongheaded notions of “states’ rights” and “originalism” are pervasive among most Republicans and conservatives.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Mudda said:


> People should have to pass an IQ test to have children, that would help all the races.



You should be thankful they don't because you would never have been born.


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 4, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



LOL, too bad liberals don't follow the Constitution themselves.

They're practically wanting to destroy the Second Amendment, and they only favor the First Amendment as long as it's all about their free speech.


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



If you knew anything about the constitution you'd understand that you white trash don't get to pass laws discriminating against anyone who isn't a white supremacist. 

Why aren't you back at stormfront yet?


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 4, 2017)

jillian said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



LOL, the leftist liberals are the winners when it comes to getting in everyone's business.

They insist marriage is only a religious institution and claim the federal government should stay out of it, but they were celebrating the Loving v. Virginia decision in 1967. Liberals used that as a basis to push the federal courts to legalize homosexual marriage in recent years. 

I don't give a shit about Christians since I'm not one, so you can just forget about comparing me to anything associated with Christianity.  My viewpoints come from my own personal life experiences.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

^^^ not in the slightest

What Proud Americans of All Races won't do is allow the Alt Right white ethno-state sillies corrupt the first and second amendments to their evil purposes.


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2017)

miketx said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You and your fellow deplorables should probably go look up what the word regressive means. 

Trumptards continue to be illiterate lowlife pondscum.


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 4, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...



I am a proud American, and proud to be white.  Nothing wrong with that.

You're badly mistaken about no state having the right to deny anyone of anything. Marriage is not defined anywhere in the Bill of Rights, therefore the states have the right to pass their own laws.

Liberals already got their way in legalizing interracial and homosexual marriages on a federal level. Some activist liberals even support the beliefs of NAMBLA, so what's next?  Legalizing statutory rape?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


One of the white arguments during the Little Rock Central High School citizens boycott was that white and black students who attended integrated schools would later marry.

Guess what?

Six of the nine black students did marry whites.

Guess what?

Little Rock did not fall into the bowels of hell.


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...



LOL, this "effeminate white boy" is already married to a wonderful lady. In fact we just celebrated our 26th anniversary in October.

You'd better be more concerned about the fact that HIV is rampant among the black race, especially black women. After all, it was you putrid black apes who started the worldwide spread by fucking anything with an asshole.

The majority of white women aren't the ones looking for blacks, it's putrid black males who are forcing themselves on white women.  The minority of white women who lower themselves by succumbing to their advances have trashed themselves.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

It's putrid effeminate white boys like you, PWA, that are losing the battle.  Tough to be you.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.




Dont worry, theres plenty of white women to go around.


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 4, 2017)

jillian said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Read the Constitution and understand the Bill of Rights.  Marriage is not specifically defined which is why it was left to the states.  Our forefathers intended for it to be that way.

You crack me up with your stormfront remarks.  I don't care about any bullshit white supremacy group because I know I'm already superior, I don't need to join anything to prove what I already know!


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's putrid effeminate white boys like you, PWA, that are losing the battle.  Tough to be you.



Nah, we're winning and the proof is in last year's election and many current events.

The honorable Donald Trump won the presidency, we have a republican-controlled congress, and the idiotic liberals lost and are sniveling to no end.

Life is good for us conservatives right now.  I know, it's tough to be you, and tough to be anyone on your side of the spectrum.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


Yeah. Too bad I dont believe anyone would marry you.

I'm more worried about you caucasoids raping puppies, sheep, pigs, and dolphins.

All white women are looking for Black men. They understand we have dominant genes while pink boys such as yourself have recessive ones. Its instinctive. There is a reason you caucasoids had to make laws against white women marrying Black men. Sucks to be you I guess.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


If you were superior you would be recessive. Give us all a break ok?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



Too bad apes dont have big dicks. They have diminutive ones like you pink boys.  White women love Black men because we are more manly than you and our genes are dominant. They dont call us tall dark and handsome for nothing.

For every OJ there are about 12 caucasoids that kill their white women


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


If I went back to Africa some white woman would claw your eyes out for you convincing me to leave.


----------



## mdk (Dec 4, 2017)

This thread.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> ^^^ not in the slightest
> 
> What Proud Americans of All Races won't do is allow the Alt Right white ethno-state sillies corrupt the first and second amendments to their evil purposes.



Proud Americans understand that the U.S.A was founded as a White nation according to the Naturalization Act of 1790.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's putrid effeminate white boys like you, PWA, that are losing the battle.  Tough to be you.



Anti-Racism is effeminate, allowing another race to take advantage, and reap havoc in your nation is akin to masochism a effeminate trait.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ not in the slightest
> ...


The nation was founded in 1776. Doesnt matter what whites said. The point is that the nation wouldnt have existed if only whites were the ones that built it. It would have failed miserably without other races here to teach whites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I've heard before Blacks have proportionately thinner ones, guess who else does? 
Here's a hint... Oh eeee ee eee ee aahh aaahh aahhh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



African Americans will probably go extinct before White Americans.... You're mixing races more, and being engulfed by Hispanics even more than us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not a whole lot of White women prefer Black men....studies prove it...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


Whoever told you that was just trying to make you feel better for having a tiny thin one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The data says something vastly different.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


Laws against intermarriage by caucasoid males tend to make me disbelieve you. That and the fact that every single white woman I have been with tells me the same thing over and over again. All white women dream of having sex with a Black man.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


What data?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

miketx said:


> Well if they make it illegal they can kiss my ass. I've been married to a Hispanic woman for over 40 years and it ain't nobodies business but ours.



Hispanic is not a  "race"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I've been called huge by girls, and rightfully so.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Doubt that. Our genes are dominant. Yours are recessive. Do the math.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah ok.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not everything dominant is superior, nor are all your genes dominant.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.



Sometimes, it is nice to be reminded of just how small minded and hateful some people used to be back in the 1950's. Helps us to remember how much things have improved since then.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


All of our genes are dominant. Thats why whites cant have children capable of producing melanin to product their skin from the sun.  Blacks can produce any shade of color.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



White skin isn't the only trait, doof.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah Ok. Dont lie on your dick.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Dark eyes, Dark hair. All dominant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, I'm glad that it's incredible to you..


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



I know white supremacist trash when I see it.

and one of us knows what the constitution says, dimbulb...and it isn't you. you aren't superior to anything. my pet rabbit is smarter than you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My guess is 25% of Northern Europeans / Central Europeans have brown eyes, and dark brown hair...

In Southern Europeans it's probably 75%....


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The incredibly small genitals you possess are amusing. Keep your chin up though. Eventually you will be absorbed.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


In about 20-30 years it will be about 50% of northern europeans wont be white anymore.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh really? 
I've had girls gasp when they saw it, and call it huge.

What about you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm glad Poland's 99.9% White, and 96% Polish....


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yes really. 
I'm sure they gasped and then said it was huge....what you didnt hear was the part they said under their breath.."yeah when compared to an ants". 

What about me?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, no girls have complimented you there?

I'm so sorry......


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Me too. Polands pretty irrelevant to me except for that time two Polish girls brought me home for a weekend of loving when i had a basketball tournament in Germany.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Every woman I've been with has complimented me. Dont be sorry. Its old hat for me so nothing to brag about.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.



Smh I guess you are proof of inbreeding 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This Black girl seems to really be into Polish rapper Popek.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 4, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the goddamn GOP attempts to over turn the 13th and 14th amendment next.
> 
> The party wants the 18th century.



You are so over the top, you have a bird's eye view of everything!

Come on back down to earth, son!  Once we have laughed ourselves to the point of exhaustion at your pathetic mental meanderings, it just gets tiresome!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 4, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Anyone that values anything done in the past 230 years better vote democrat.



If they did, they would all see it crash and burn after they got elected, so why bother?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


If they have kids the dominant Black genes will make sure the child is Black.


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the goddamn GOP attempts to over turn the 13th and 14th amendment next.
> 
> The party wants the 18th century.



they won't. but if they could, you can be certain they'd try it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh really?
So, these Polish - Black kids don't look much Whiter than their Nigerian father?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...



Well, I don't know.... Inbreeding seemed to do much better for Ashkenazi Jews, than mixing races did for Hispanics... At least in terms of intelligence..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



Your family tree doesn't fork either!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They look less Black however we still see the dominant genes. No one is going to confuse them as Polish.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


Then people from CA could marry their new Prius


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



"huge"  what?       you have been called a  'giant prick'?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



butterfly----did you pass high school biology?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


With an A. Why do you ask?


----------



## BlindBoo (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.



Aww did your wife and daughter run off with them Negros, again?

I mean you do understand that we are all part of the same race, right?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



your statements on  dominant and recessive genes suggest that you were PLACED in the biology class for dummies


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Your statements suggest you dont have a clue about genetics and you are afraid to make a specific point about any of my statements.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There's plenty of dominant disorders.

Category:Autosomal dominant disorders - Wikipedia


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I didnt say there were no dominant disorders. I said our genes are dominant and yours are recessive.  Where did disorders come in?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's not always true, you people have more Sickle Cell Anemia genes as recessive.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.


Utterly absurd. The government has no business interfering in who can marry who, full stop. Except for incest or children, it is up to the 2 consenting adults involved.  Pretty ironic coming from people who insist they want government to stay out of their business that you types want to restrict people from marrying who they want. Why don't you just stay out of other people's bedrooms?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Blacks arent the only people with Sickle Cell. Besides thats the by product of a protective feature we have.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...



The majority of U.S Native Americans marry non-Natives, the result will be eradicating Native Americans.

So, you think that's cool?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why is it higher in Western Europe than in Eastern Europe according to this map?


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


I think it is up to them and none of your god damned business.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because eastern europe is cold as hell.  very few mosquitoes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



So, you don't care if U.S Native Americans go extinct, or not?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It's not up to me and  it's not up to you.  They are not morons, you know.  Just because they are Native American it doesn't mean they need to be managed like idiots or children.  I'm sure they know what they are doing and they can make their own decisions.  Now leave me alone. People like you are just quintessentially disgusting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's putrid effeminate white boys like you, PWA, that are losing the battle.  Tough to be you.
> ...


Nah, you are not.  You got your asses kicked at Charlottesville and trounced in last month's elections.  When Moore is elected, the Senate will toss him.  Real Americans will have nothing to do with your ilk.


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ not in the slightest
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



Apparently you have had a screwed up life.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Well, I'd say that if there were more Natives, and less Whites around there would be far less Native on White mixing.

You're beliefs of Liberalism Integration is what's destroying Native America.............


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with you being proud to be white. I'm sure every white person here is proud t o be white. You associate your pride with the right to be a racist and that's the problem. There is a constitutional amendment barring discrimination so the states don't have the right to pass a law making interracial marriage illegal. The supreme court said 'its illegal, state law doesn't supersede this.  States rights aren't the law of the land Gomer..


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



butterfly----you are embarrassing yourself


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Then go back there.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



calm down boys------the terms "recessive"   and "dominant" 
in the science of genetics is------almost meaningless.   It is,  VERY SIMPLY-------a reference to that which SEEMS TO BE OVERTYLY EXPRESSED IN PHENOTYPE.-----Even sickle cell genes are neither   "recessive" or "dominant."   It is just that the really EXTREMELY bad and dangerous aspects of sickle cell disease are MOST APPARENT  when the gene is inherited by BOTH parents.    ONE SICKLE GENE is also a
"condition"----mostly pathological-----but somewhat protective against malaria


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

*Proud Americans understand that the U.S.A was founded as a White nation according to the Naturalization Act of 1790*

Proud Americans do not. Racist white Americans do.

This is not a white nation.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> I agree that the government shouldn't be involved in marriage.  But I don't make an exception for state.  I think marriage should primarily be a religious issue. *I don't remember the President or Governer sending me a gift on my wedding day..*. So why would I want him involved in it during the marriage,  or at the end?



They sent you money!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Show me how I am embarrassing myself. So far I feel like a mental giant compared to you.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Beyond Crispus Attucks:

From the first shots of the American Revolutionary War until the ultimate victory at Yorktown, black men significantly contributed to securing independence for the United States from Great Britain. On March 5, 1770, Crispus Attucks, an escaped slave, was at the center of what became known as the Boston Massacre that fanned the flames of revolution. Once the rebellion began,* Prince Estabrook, a*nother African American, *was one of the first to fall on Lexington Green in Massachusetts on April 19, 1775. Other black men fought to defend nearby Concord Bridge later in the day.*

At least a dozen black men fought at the Battle of Bunker and Breeds Hill the following June 17.* Cuff Whittenmore was cited for “fighting bravely” and allowed to keep a sword he captured from a British officer. Another black soldier, Peter Salem, a veteran of the Battle of Concord Bridge, killed yet another senior British officer in the fight. *Later, fourteen American officers signed a document recognizing Salem Poor for being “a brave and gallant soldier.” In the famous painting of the battle by John Trumbull, two African Americans are included in the scene.

From Day 1, blacks fought for this nation, day 1.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *Proud Americans understand that the U.S.A was founded as a White nation according to the Naturalization Act of 1790*
> 
> Proud Americans do not. Racist white Americans do.
> 
> This is not a white nation.



Blacks weren't U.S Citizens until after the Civil War, Native Americans weren't U.S Citizens until the early 20th century...


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



sweetums.      "genes"   is da templates for protein production.      The concept of dominant vs recessive
is really a 'mirage"       GENES do not CONTEND with each
other like boxers in the ring.     -----in short-----there is no REAL issue of one gene DOMINATING another. -------You
are referring to the issue of PHENOTYPE-----which is, very simply that which is   "OBVIOUS" in the final product------like a
blue Mercedes benz  vs a gray  Mercedes benz------not really
important


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Proud Americans understand that the U.S.A was founded as a White nation according to the Naturalization Act of 1790*
> ...




so?      btw peach.    Linda Sarsour claims that all the blacks in the USA------both slaves and patriots were REALLY MUSLIMS


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

"Free Negroes" were at various times and locales:

The Naturalization Act of 1790 limited naturalization (and citizenship) to "free white persons," ruling out slaves and free blacks, as well. However, free blacks were accorded a quasi-citizenship in some northern states, being allowed to vote and hold property, but this gradually diminished after 1800. And contrary to what some might believe, free blacks endured significant racial discrimination in the North.

If there was ever any doubt as to whether or not African Americans were entitled to citizenship, the Dred Scott decision of 1857 specifically set forth that African slaves (and their descendants) could never be citizens and had no citizenship rights. That decision, however, only fueled the fire.

While the 1863 Emancipation Proclamation signed by President Lincoln did free the slaves in Southern states and many fought in the Union Army, it was the Thirteenth Amendment passed in 1864 that outlawed slavery throughout the United States; it did not, however, confer rights of citizenship.

From 1857-1868 no blacks were citizens though some locales ignored the Dred Scott decision.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You dont sound very versed in genetics. Are you actually claiming that the concept of dominant and recessive genes is a mirage? 
Talk about embarrassing yourself. We know from science it takes 2 copies of recessive genes (1 from each parent) to have a recessive trait come to fruition. All you need for a dominant trait is 1 copy from either parent. Thats why most Black people can have children of any color and whites can only have white children or at most tan if there is a Black ancestor in their ancestry. Come back to me after you have taken genetics 101.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Proud Americans understand that the U.S.A was founded as a White nation according to the Naturalization Act of 1790*
> ...



Blacks lived here. And Natives were already here.

 This is not a white nation ad never has been.

The greater truth is that whites were not and have never been considered citizens of the Native American nations.

What you don't want to point out are the racist laws that denied them citizenship.

So until you can,, shut the fuck up!

Because this is a Native American nation.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes, but there is ample evidence some of the first Christians were black:


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



butterfly.    Your understanding of genetics is very very very basic-------the kind of stuff that high school kids learn------when first introduced to  BROTHER MENDEL.   The models are USEFUL------but only on the baby level.  
Getting back to SICKLE CELL -----which you claim is manifested only when inherited from BOTH parents----WRONG!!!    "sickle trait"   ie  a sickle gene from ONE parent----ALSO PRODUCES CLINICAL MANIFESTATIONS.    Genes mediate protein synthesis-----try to think in terms of BASICS


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

The land of Christ was not one of fair skinned, blue eyed people:


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



no doubt------Christianity spread to lots of place and lots of
populations within the a short time.   Even commentators of that time noted that the religion was popular amongst the SLAVES OF ROME------lots of whom---at that time were black


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

We agree!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I wasnt talking about the trait. I was talking about sickle cell. You have to get a copy from the both parents. Arent you getting tired of embarrassing yourself?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> The land of Christ was not one of fair skinned, blue eyed people:



the land of jesus was  Judea. -----the people of Judea were largely caucasion------some with blue eyes and "the color of sand"   <<<  that means blondish.    Most of those people were from the northern part of Judea   THE GALIL ----ie galilee------which makes sense because some of THOSE people were aegean types-----like the PHONECIANS.    In the writings of the time------persons with "black skin"   were noted as such.     and called   "cushite"    which means----in general something like  Nubian, Sudanese or Ethiopian


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have EXPLAINED TO YOU_-------that the CONDITION KNOWN AS   "SICKLE TRAIT"   is also a CLINICAL MEDICAL CONDITION------it refers to that condition inherited from ONE parent and is FAR FROM  "normal".    Sheeesh ---you are dense


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, it's a good thing that the majority of Native Americans marry non-Native Americans in the U.S?


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

And the Orthodox Christian Church of Ethiopia, and  those before are among the oldest:

*Christianity in Ethiopia* dates to the ancient Kingdom of Aksum, when the King Ezana first adopted the faith. Various Christian denominations are now followed. Of these, the largest and oldest is the Ethiopian Orthodox Tewahedo Church (in Amharic: የኢትዮጵያ ኦርቶዶክስ ተዋሕዶ ቤተክርስትያን Yäityop'ya ortodoks täwahedo bétäkrestyan) an Oriental Orthodox church centered in Ethiopia. The Orthodox Tewahedo Church was part of the Coptic Orthodox Church until 1959, when it was granted its own Patriarch by Coptic Orthodox Pope of Alexandria and Patriarch of All Africa Cyril VI.

The largest pre-colonial Christian church of Africa, the Ethiopian Church has a membership of between 40 and 46 million,[1] the majority of whom live in Ethiopia,[2] and is thus the largest of all Oriental Orthodox churches. Next in size are the various Protestant congregations, who include 13.7 million Ethiopians. The largest Protestant group is the Ethiopian Evangelical Church Mekane Yesus, with about 5 million members. Roman Catholicism has been present in Ethiopia since the century, and numbers 536,827 believers. In total, Christians make up about 60% of the total population of the country.[3]


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The land of Christ was not one of fair skinned, blue eyed people:
> ...


Judea was settled by the descendants of Canaan. Who was the father of Canaan? Ham. He was also the father of the other Black races like the Egyptians, the Ethiopian ect. Interestingly the Phonecians are the same as the Canaanites. Thats exactly what the Greeks called the Canaanites.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

as far as I recall------the persons transported to the USA  as slaves were NOT ETHIOPIANS-------they were sub-Saharan blacks


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Haile Selassie could trace his linage back to Salome. And as for blacks fighting for this nation, the War of 1812 saw even greater sacrifices:

Black Soldier and Sailors in the War | War of 1812 | PBS


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Dont get angry at me you embarrassed yourself. I already told you I wasnt talking about the sickle trait. I was talking about the fullblown condition of sickle cell.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I don't know that and I am certainly not believing the likes of you.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> as far as I recall------the persons transported to the USA  as slaves were NOT ETHIOPIANS-------they were sub-Saharan blacks



Generally, yes, I was pointing out who the first Christians were.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



you are DELERIOUS------"Judea"     is the name of the land people by the descendants of   JACOB  (aka Israel)-----"Judea" is not ALL OF CANAAN


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> as far as I recall------the persons transported to the USA  as slaves were NOT ETHIOPIANS-------they were sub-Saharan blacks


There were Blacks from Senegal and other parts of northern Africa. Not all Blacks come from below the Sahara desert.  The term "sub saharan" is a white racist term meant to pretend that Black people couldnt cross a desert or use a river.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I didnt say it was all of Canaan. I said it was geographically in the land of Canaan which makes the indigenous people Black not white.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > as far as I recall------the persons transported to the USA  as slaves were NOT ETHIOPIANS-------they were sub-Saharan blacks
> ...



in the USA-------whites from Europe -----mostly.    In South America-------whites from Spain-----BUT it was the Spanish who
liked south America so much for agriculture that they ---VERY EARLY ON ----brought in black slaves


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > as far as I recall------the persons transported to the USA  as slaves were NOT ETHIOPIANS-------they were sub-Saharan blacks
> ...



blacks of what anthropologists call  THE NEGRO RACE----originate from Subsaharah Africa.      Their migration or
forced migration for the business of slavery began more than
5000 years ago------you are confused


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Only if you subscribe to the racists that pretend Blacks couldnt have lived in North Africa even though there is all kind of evidence they did.  So if Canaan was the father of the Canaanites how were they white boys?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

jillian said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

How did North Africa become white?

North Africa was invaded by Arabic peoples.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



according to the legend of NOAH?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


According to the Torah and the OT.....and the Greeks


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> How did North Africa become white?
> 
> North Africa was invaded by Arabic peoples.



Canaan was invaded by Hebrews------who were MESOPOTMIANS  from the land of UR-----if you want
to USE the biblical origin of the races theories


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > How did North Africa become white?
> ...


Agreed. They were all Black as pointed out by the bible.  Nimrod who was the son of Cush populated UR along with Canaan.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

The Hebrews that invaded Judea under "Joshua" and after were a mixture of Chaldeans, Judean hill tribes, Egyptians, and blacks.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




according to the OT------which includes the Torah----the land of CANAAN  which became the place called  JUDEA was peopled by the descendants of Abraham who was an  
ARAMAEN----which are people of the UPPER PART of the two rivers----the TIGRIS AND EUPHATES------ie northern Mesopotamia.       Now are you happy??? ------the canaanites were weird babarians who sacrificed their own babies to the
"god"  baal------in fiery pits.    No one seems to have mentioned the color of their skin------it just says that they were gross and disgusting barbarians


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nimrod is described as the most evil guy in history------
who GRABBED POWER in calm and hitherto delightful
Mesopotamia-------which is why ABRAHAM HAD TO RUN----
along with his friends and relatives


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I was never sad. I knew a long time ago the original Hebrews were Black and they intermarried and had children with other Blacks like the Canaanites, Egyptians, and Ethiopians.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Hebrews sacrificed their children as well, irosi91.  You know that.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Nimrod is described as the most evil guy in history------
> who GRABBED POWER in calm and hitherto delightful
> Mesopotamia-------which is why ABRAHAM HAD TO RUN----
> along with his friends and relatives


Not sure how that turned the Hebrews or Canaanites white.  Its very telling god always sent the Hebrews to hide in Africa where if they were white they would have stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Nimrod is described as the most evil guy in history------
> ...



not sure how the fact that the most evil bastard in history-----NIMROD----seems to have been black-----turns all of North Africa  "BLACK"


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



according to the Egyptians----Egyptians were white----except for some of the black Nubian slaves


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Well he didnt turn all of the north Africa Black. His grandpa Ham did.  Read your bible or Torah.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Show us where the Egyptians said they were a white race?  I can show you were they claimed they came from the interior of Africa and I can show you where the Greeks said they were Black.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Then Euro-Arab invasions,

Canaan | historical region, Middle East


Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Looking at maps reveals the first Christians were dark skinned! 

“And Miriam and Aaron spake against Moses because of the Ethiopian woman whom he had married: for he had married an Ethiopian woman.” – Numbers 12:1


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> Then Euro-Arab invasions,
> 
> Canaan | historical region, Middle East
> 
> ...


Lots of people actually use that to try and prove the Hebrews were not white. Watch this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> How did North Africa become white?
> 
> North Africa was invaded by Arabic peoples.



Mechta Afalou anyone?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Then Euro-Arab invasions,
> ...



It just makes sense, the land, islets, rivers all bring the people in the area together:

The group was founded in Chicago by a former steel worker named Ben Carter (1939-2014). In his early twenties Carter was given the name Ben Ammi by Rabbi Reuben of the Chicago Congregation of Ethiopian Hebrews.[2] Ben Ammi claims that in 1966 he had a "vision," in which the Archangel Gabriel[3] called him to take his people, African Americans, back to the Holy Land of Israel.[4]

Ammi and his followers draw on a long tradition in black American culturewhich holds that black Americans are the descendants of the Ancient Israelites (Ammi cites Charles Harrison Mason of Mississippi, William Saunders Crowdy of Virginia, Bishop William Boome of Tennessee, Charles Price Jones of Mississippi, and Elder Saint Samuel of Tennessee as early exponents of black descent from Israelites).[5]
 and


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

Still waiting on Rosie to show me where the Egyptians stated they were white.  I hope I dont have to wait forever.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 4, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> 
> There is a growing number of people who believe the federal government should stay out of the institution of marriage and leave it up to the states, myself included.  This includes every kind of marriage from traditional to homosexual to interracial.
> 
> The federal courts have no business interfering in these matters which are defined largely by a state’s culture, demographics, religious and political leanings.  If a state decides to restrict or prohibit miscegenation, that should be the end of it.  No federal court or regional circuit court system should overrule any state law.




Why don't you refrain from posting until you pull your head out of your ass...


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Still waiting on Rosie to show me where the Egyptians stated they were white.  I hope I dont have to wait forever.



Looking at Anwar  Sadat would give a clue.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Still waiting on Rosie to show me where the Egyptians stated they were white.  I hope I dont have to wait forever.



The evidence for Egyptians being Black is?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > How did North Africa become white?
> ...


They were Black too.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting on Rosie to show me where the Egyptians stated they were white.  I hope I dont have to wait forever.
> ...


Egyptians and Greek writings. Show us where Egyptians or anyone else said that the Egyptians were white


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting on Rosie to show me where the Egyptians stated they were white.  I hope I dont have to wait forever.
> ...



 Anwar Sadat = part Sudanese.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't think Egyptians were White, nor Black.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Taforalt - Afalou here was closest to Finland of all nations... But.. That must be "Black Negroid"


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You dodged my question. If they and the Greeks say they were Black why cant you find some evidence where they claimed were not Black or at least another race?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In Russia they still refer to Chechens as Black people sometimes.... LOL not due to being "Black Negroid" but due to being Swarthy in comparison to Whites of Europe... Including Russians, yes.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Nope its just Black. Negroid is another caucasoid racist classification I dont adhere to.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Are these chechens Black skinned with woolly hair like the Greeks described the Egyptians? Do these chechens claim to come from the interior of Africa like the Egyptians did?  Does the Torah say Hams descendants populated Russia?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

The Poles were black also.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And now, a third view:

*Since the second half of the 20th century, most anthropologists have rejected the notion of race as having any validity in the study of human biology.[15][16] Stuart Tyson Smith writes in the 2001 Oxford Encyclopedia of Ancient Egypt, "Any characterization of race of the ancient Egyptians depends on modern cultural definitions, not on scientific study. Thus, by modern American standards it is reasonable to characterize the Egyptians as 'black', while acknowledging the scientific evidence for the physical diversity of Africans."[17] Frank M. Snowden asserts "Egyptians, Greeks and Romans attached no special stigma to the colour of the skin and developed no hierarchical notions of race whereby highest and lowest positions in the social pyramid were based on colour."[18][19]*


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting on Rosie to show me where the Egyptians stated they were white.  I hope I dont have to wait forever.
> ...



Archeological findings in Egypt.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



you have some names and places?      what are you calling 
"Hebrews"?     The RELIGION which was founded by Abraham EXPRESSLY disallowed the sacrifice of children.    You know that,  Jakie        Interestingly-----HERODOTUS---the greek freak who is called  "the father of history"----describes the fact that the JOOOOOS refused to kill children -----even their own as a WEIRD ABERRATION.    Of course,   maybe some aberrant Hebrews who enjoyed your customs,   Jakie----might have so engaged.    I have encountered jewish women with tattoos   ------also disallowed


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

It may be that race as we know it developed long after the events in question.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



nope------Archeological findings do not support that theory


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> It may be that race as we know it developed long after the events in question.



race as we IMAGINE IT-----is a figment of the minds of 19th century british anthropologists.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The physical location of Egypt is on the continent of Africa. So while race may not have been a consideration at that time in ancient history, it does not preclude the reality that Egyptians were probably not European white looking human beings.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Funny, that's not what archeologists say.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Dec 4, 2017)

Did they really find hot cheetos in that tomb?


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Agassiz was one. His monuments to himself still abound.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The art of the people reflect variances in skin color, yet all are dark skinned:






More evidence of monogenism.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



BS-----color was a HUGE ISSUE      There were people in Greece who stayed out of the SUN just to maintain a "white"
complexion   (high class)     Color as an issue is apparent in the art of Egypt on its temple and pyramid walls.    Writings make not of color all the time


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Today's anthropologists disagree.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




try visiting the real stuff-------you are entirely wrong  Peach


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



not they don't--------anyone with a brain agrees that "COLOR OF THE SKIN" is a marker of nothing-----but anyone with any
knowledge of ancient history KNOWS that people back then
attached all kinds of  "meaning"  to HUE OF THE SKIN of this or that people------even the ancient people of India


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Race Is a Social Construct, Scientists Argue

We still have religion, families, and lands to wage war over ; )

Racism in the ancient world? • r/AskHistorians


----------



## Cossack1483 (Dec 4, 2017)

One was smoking a Newport.  Trolling for white wimminz


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I saw Agassiz' work, thus my comments on the discredited polygenism, vs. monogenism.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And what is the real stuff?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> Race Is a Social Construct, Scientists Argue
> 
> We still have religion, families, and lands to wage war over ; )
> 
> Racism in the ancient world? • r/AskHistorians



If Race is a social construct... Why can forensics, and anthropology experts tell a race by skeletal remains... Why can geneticists tell a race by it's DNA.... Why can't 2 pure Chinese people have a Black Negroid baby?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


JWHW commanded Abraham to sacrifice his son.  Interestingly, you play games with the Biblical narrative.  And the Bible has the descendants of Abraham sacrificing their children.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, you don't care if Native Americans are wiped out by miscegenation?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Race Is a Social Construct, Scientists Argue
> ...



You actually ask these questions like they prove that race is not a social construct?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Race Is a Social Construct, Scientists Argue
> ...


Why don't you get yourself to uni, take the classes, and learn why you are wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Do you care?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I don't concern myself with fake shit like miscegenation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Such as?

The Egyptians depicted themselves clearly as Reddish Brown, which isn't Black, nor White.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



An intro to monnogenism, monogenism proves race is a social construct.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No he doesn't.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, Native Americans are on the brink of extinction due to miscegenation.... 

Do you think that's acceptable, or even cool?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes, do you?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yeah sure.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah sure


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Its easier, look at a child with one parent of one race, another of a different race....A CHILD still!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Well, then explain how Dingoes are a separate sub-species from Dogs, when they're just something like a wild dog that isolated some 4,000 - 6,000 yrs ago?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No it's no due to that. And you are here a racist don't give a damn about Native Americans prick. so no one is going to listen your punk ass pronouncements.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Stupid.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Genus: Canis


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The only one here right now indoctrinated is you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I only support such a cruel thing as destruction of heritage by multiculturalism to perhaps Jews, or Germans... (My least favorite people)

Jews, and Germans are a menace, they cause nothing but problems.... To make matters worse they are very mobile, controlling, and ambitious with their "Menace"

Native Americans, and Africans are actually rather sedentary, and easier to control, and actually cause less problems.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Canis is the genus, not the species, nor sub-species.... There's a difference.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The subject is beyond your comprehension, though I concede you are homo sapiens.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Race is real even if it's a little fuzzy.. Furthermore ethnic heritage is real too., and is not really fuzzy.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yes, some species with differing numbers of chromosomes can interbreed, do not continue your experiments with same please.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



And you really thihk this makes sense.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Race was not "real" until about 1600 AD. That's when some Europeans decided to classify humans into races.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



For goodness sake the Eastern Coyote didn't exist before the 20th century.... They're just Plains Coyote's who ventured East, mixed a little with Wolf... Then somehow became a separate sub-Species.... All within about 100 years, or even less.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

Homo Sapiens are not canis child. More complex.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Oh okay, so first extinction by mixing races is okay.
now it's crazy?

Really?

Make up your minds, stupids.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> Homo Sapiens are not canis child. More complex.



Go tell the Scientists that Eastern Coyotes don't exist as a separate sub-species.....

But, Liberal lunatics the type who usually say race doesn't exist...... Are calling for Eastern Coyotes to become a separate species.... called Coywolf.

Why the eastern coyote should be a separate species: the ‘coywolf’


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Because no one could tell a China-man from a Swede from a Nigerian.... WTF?

Hahaha, frigging hilarious.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Who said anything about extinction of races being OK?

You.

So you talk to yourself and try claiming it's a conversation.

.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Here is a brief primer to assist you in grasping the basics:

https://www.wur.nl/upload_mm/d/b/b/...l Breeding and Genetics-v17-20151122_1057.pdf


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, your reaction to Native American extinction by miscegenation was "Okay, so"?
Then
what's the problem, idiocy, hypocrisy?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You are uneducated.  Period.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Obnoxious, big mouths, who are arrogant, and ignorant... The typical anti-Racist, and also the typical Negroid.

I think anti-Racists don't notice there's a problem because they think Negroid's are actually normal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Show just one study showing racial equality?
There's not one.

Even Stephen Jay Gould's "Anti Racist" cranial capacity figures showed disparities between race in cranial capacity.... However Gould was actually criticized as manipulating data, and Morton was probably more correct, showing a larger disparity in racial cranial capacity.

So, it seems anti-Racists are either being very dumb, or very biased....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The educated are ignorant and arrogant, anti-Racist and the typical Negroid, so thinks Sobieski.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



There is no biological bass for race idiot.

*The word "race", interpreted to mean an identifiable group of people who share a **common descent**, was introduced into **English** in about 1580, from the Old French rasse (1512), from Italian razza[
*
Historical race concepts - Wikipedia

*Race is a concept used in the categorization of **humans** into groups, called races or racial groups, based on combinations of shared **physical traits**, **ancestry**, **genetics**, and social or cultural traits. Although such groupings lack a firm basis in modern **biology**, they continue to have a strong influence over contemporary social relations.**[1]**[2]**[3]**[4]**[5]**[6]** First used to refer to speakers of a common **language** and then to denote **national** affiliations, by the 17th century race began to refer to physical (**phenotypical**) traits. The term was often used in a general **biological taxonomic sense**,**[7]** starting from the 19th century, to denote **genetically differentiated** human **populations** defined by phenotype.**[8]**[9]*

Race (human categorization) - Wikipedia

You really need to go study this matter.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Hilarious.

Race doesn't matter.

Well.. It clearly does.

Genetics of racial differences in intelligence: updated


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



There are plenty. There is no difference in cranial capacity by race.


----------



## mdk (Dec 4, 2017)

I think only Jews should be allowed to decide whom can and cannot marry.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No studies have shown equality in cranial capacity by race.

Even Stephen Jay Gould admitted to cranial capacity differences by race.
Stephen Jay Gould an anti-Racist in his book  The Mismeasures of Man where he criticized Racial science.... 

Equality is a fantasy for idiots who can't accept reality.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No,and I took the time to find SS a good intro primer, he/she ignored it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Certainly you are not citing Ron Unz as some expert on this matter.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That theory was discredited a long time ago.

Equality is real.


----------



## Peach (Dec 4, 2017)

http://philipperushton.net/wp-conte...amin-south-african-j-of-psychology-9-1998.pdf

Another article SS needs to READ.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It's mostly Piffer's work, and Risch admitted to it.

Besides, the data doesn't favor Europeans what so ever.... It actually favors East Asians, whom we already know have higher IQ's, and PISA scores.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

Peach said:


> http://philipperushton.net/wp-conte...amin-south-african-j-of-psychology-9-1998.pdf
> 
> Another article SS needs to READ.



From your link.... You are aware this is a more primitive skull form that Africans have?

http://philipperushton.net/wp-conte...amin-south-african-j-of-psychology-9-1998.pdf

produce larger estimated capacities for whites as a consequence of the fact that the white advantage in head height is slightly larger than the black advantage in head length. The shapes ofwhite and black heads are in turn different from that of Asian American heads. This is illustrated by Gordon et al.'s (1989) data for Asian American soldiers, presented in Table 2. Within each sex, Asian American head breadth is larger, and head length smaller, than either white or black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, where is this study proving racial equality?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Only later. The problem is that Aristotle thought both Black and white was the color of cowardice.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > http://philipperushton.net/wp-conte...amin-south-african-j-of-psychology-9-1998.pdf
> ...


Primitive just means first or original. White people have bigger heads simply due to their neanderthal ancestry.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Most African Americans are reddish brown like myself and the Egyptians.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 4, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > In 1967 the Supreme Court legalized interracial marriage in the U.S.  Prior to then, it was up to each state to pass its own miscegenation laws.
> ...


Why is that crazy?  It seems perfectly GOP to me.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 4, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that values anything done in the past 230 years better vote democrat.
> ...


I know.  You're bummed the Nazi's lost.  Many Republicans feel exactly the same.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 4, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...





democrats are the only ones to build concentration camps in America, to imprison innocent, brave, loyal Americans.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Racial equality doesn't need a study. Genetic racial inequality has been disproven so often that you have to be retarded to keep trying to make the argument that it exists.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Here comes the same dumb republican blame the democrats for all racism. While I think this was a mistake and wrong, we were at war with Japan at the time this was done. Japan did attack Pearl Harbor. Let's not argue this disingenuously like you guys do everything else.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2017)

I guess _some_ concentration camps are OK with _some_ people...


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> I guess _some_ concentration camps are OK with _some_ people...



Learn to read.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 5, 2017)

This thread is like a time warp throw back. Creepy.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2017)

Interesting how quick some people are to make excuses when certain details are different. This is where hypocrisy comes from.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Neanderthals had longer, but shorter skulls.... Like you know who... "Wink"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Interesting how quick some people are to make excuses when certain details are different. This is where hypocrisy comes from.



Well, I think the best exposure of hypocrisy was when I got some users here to brush off Native American extinction by Miscegenation but to care about Jewish, and German  extinction in the same manner..... Drum roll..... Just because I said it, and how I said it... Haha... Priceless.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Which genetic study proves that genetic racial inequality has been disproven?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2017)

The Disingenuous Douchebag Award goes to any ridiculously thinly veiled segregationist trying to equate individual choices in who one may or may not fall in love with and “genocide.”  Its transparent absurdity of the lowest sort.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The Disingenuous Douchebag Award goes to any ridiculously thinly veiled segregationist trying to equate individual choices in who one may or may not fall in love with and “genocide.”  Its transparent absurdity of the lowest sort.


So how many years in a row have you won it so far?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2017)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Disingenuous Douchebag Award goes to any ridiculously thinly veiled segregationist trying to equate individual choices in who one may or may not fall in love with and “genocide.”  Its transparent absurdity of the lowest sort.
> ...






I have never made such an absurd assertion, of course.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So then for what exactly did you win The Disingenuous Douchebag Award so many times?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You never seem to know what the hell you are talking about. Do you just make shit up and think I wont call you out?  Neanderthals heads were bigger by every measure. You do realize you have an astronomically high percentage of neanderthal genes in your DNA dont you?

Why Bigger Neanderthal Brains Didn't Make Them Smarter Us - Tested.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Neanderthals had a shorter, and thinner skull vault... They just had skulls that were super long to the rear...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What?
Neanderthal DNA is 1 - 4% in Eurasians..... A far cry from astronomical high percentage of Neanderthal genes in us.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hey dummy which skull in that picture is taller and wider? You cant even see the back of the skulls. Thanks for posting proof you are full of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I meant in comparison with Black people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The Neanderthal face is longer...... That's different from skull vault...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Its also bigger. Youre making a fool of yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Skull vault is above the eyes...

Skull vault - Google Search:


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Never thought I'd run into someone that actually thought the size of the skull determined intelligence. 

When I see someone claim that, I think of the movie Puppetmaster.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 5, 2017)

*Mod Note:

Thread started out discussing interracial marriage, and how to stop it.

it has somehow devolved into racist rants about skulls.

Totally off topic.



Closed*


----------

